# Retro Fit Siruis Radio in 545?



## 545onOrder (Jan 27, 2004)

I Ordered a 545 with the premium sound package in December. I wanted to get the Sirius Satalite radio. I was told I couldn't order it yet. 
Does anyone know if I will be able to add this later (when ever I actually receive this car)through the factory system, you could do this with the navigation depending on when the car was made.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

545onOrder said:


> I Ordered a 545 with the premium sound package in December. I wanted to get the Sirius Satalite radio. I was told I couldn't order it yet.
> Does anyone know if I will be able to add this later (when ever I actually receive this car)through the factory system, you could do this with the navigation depending on when the car was made.


Did you get the sat radio option for like $75 that others have mentioned?


----------



## 545onOrder (Jan 27, 2004)

No, I am not aware of that, would that be part of the premium sound package I got?


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

545onOrder said:


> No, I am not aware of that, would that be part of the premium sound package I got?


I have no idea as I have an 2003 530i with sirius radio now..but what I have seen there is sat radio prep option on the E60's..call the dealer and see if you have already or if you can get it..I am not sure what it means..but I suspect it is a cabling harness to allow after delivery install of the Sirius tuner

Sorry I could not be more helpful


----------



## 545onOrder (Jan 27, 2004)

I wasn't aware of one. I called my dealer and they don't seen to know either. My car is almost finished so it would be too late.


----------



## RealM3 (Sep 8, 2003)

545onOrder said:


> I Ordered a 545 with the premium sound package in December. I wanted to get the Sirius Satalite radio. I was told I couldn't order it yet.
> Does anyone know if I will be able to add this later (when ever I actually receive this car)through the factory system, you could do this with the navigation depending on when the car was made.


At the time of your order the Sirius Satellite Radio was probably not available, but theinstallation kit has been available for some time. You will need this kit to enable Sirius to be installed by your BMW center. It was a $75 option.

At present Satellite Radio is not available if navigation is also included, but you can order a 5er with the Satellite Radio Kit. I expect at a later date Satellite Radio can be installed in a 5er with navigation. BMW just released a kit for the 745 in January.


----------



## 545onOrder (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I did order the Nav, but wasn't aware of an instalation kit. It was never offered to me. Things like that should just be bundled with the Premium Stereo package. It is only $75. At this point I am not concerned with the cost, I just want the option.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

545onOrder said:


> Thanks for the info. I did order the Nav, but wasn't aware of an instalation kit. It was never offered to me. Things like that should just be bundled with the Premium Stereo package. It is only $75. At this point I am not concerned with the cost, I just want the option.


I agree and believe this is an example of BMW failing the US market again....I just hope and expect you will be able to d othis after delivery...


----------

